# Triplets Born Today!!



## JennyLynd (May 6, 2010)

Lisa (Spring Run Pim's Lisa 1*M) kidded with triplets 6/7/11...2D & 1B.

Girl#1








Girl#2








Boy








The Kids next to my Lionhead Bunny


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

very cute! I am completely enjoying my triplets they are so fun to watch. I hope you have as much fun they are adorable and you got girls.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

So sweet!! I especially like Girl#2. :lovey:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Adorable! Congrats!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute...congrats.. :thumb:


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

CONGRATS... they are all adorable!!


----------



## JennyLynd (May 6, 2010)

Thanks Everyone! They are doing awesome, growing fast and being goofy little kids!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

totally love that little boy face..so cute....congrats


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww....Congratulations :leap: All look healthy and ADORABLE


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow they're so teeny!


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

They are teeny! But, soooo cute! Congrats!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Glad they are doing well! So neat to see them play isn't it!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

They are all pretty! How do you pick a favorite? Lol. Congrats!!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww...how cute! Congrats! ...love those little moon spots on the girls!


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

How adorable.....Congrats!


----------



## JennyLynd (May 6, 2010)

Thanks Everyone! Here's some updated pictures of them.

*Chocolate Doe:*

*Tan Doe:*

*Buckling:* (he's relaxed trying to suck milk out of my thumb)


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

They are growing nicely!


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

They all look wonderful! congrats!


----------

